

Feedback wanted: Any demand for 18x24 Business Model Canvas posters? - mgav
http://aintnojive.com/

======
mgav
@rman666 - Thank you! Yes, I wanted to print the free PDF on Friday last week,
so I looked on the Kinkos website (and a host of others) and all showed $45-
to $50- for one 20x24 poster, which seemed ridiculous and made me think there
might be something here. Based your experience, it's now obvious there isn't.
I'll zip to Kinkos, spend $4 and be on my way. THANK YOU AGAIN!

------
mgav
Thank you for generously sharing your feedback about whether anyone wants
these or not (better to find out now, before buying inventory)

------
rman666
The BMC is a free PDF. I took it to FedEx (Kinko's) and they printed it 18x24
for $4.

